# The falcons are back



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

One is tidying up the nest as the other looks on.

Spring must be in the air


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Falcons - EcoWeb - Nottingham Trent University

Watch here... ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Is it that time already?! 

No-one there atm but am looking forward to watching them again this year


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

oh fook! 

all my work will take 10 times longer again.

:001_tt2: thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Saw one the other day, so glad they are back.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*9.34 am and there are 2 there now.. One in the box and one on the ledge.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I hope this picture comes out.*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

quick!!!!!!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

One is on the ledge now!!!


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

is my memory playing tricks on me..... was there a wheel there last year? or the year before for that matter?!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kathryn773 said:


> is my memory playing tricks on me..... was there a wheel there last year? or the year before for that matter?!


No it's wasn't, it's a new addition to the skyline.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> No it's wasn't, it's a new addition to the skyline.


and now its providing fantastic light pollution


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kathryn773 said:


> and now its providing fantastic light pollution


Yes that's what I thought.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*If you want to go over the top theres the Berry College Eaglesplenty to look at this time of year.*
Berry College - Eagles

*I took this a few minutes ago..*


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

poohdog said:


> *If you want to go over the top theres the Berry College Eaglesplenty to look at this time of year.*
> Berry College - Eagles
> 
> *I took this a few minutes ago..*


Wow, just been watching them ..... amazing!!!!


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

A bit of a non event at the minute...not really close to breeding time yet. We might see some "action" in a couple of weeks though.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

One on the ledge right now


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Apollo2012 said:


> One on the ledge right now


Yep, there's only ever been one when I've looked though. Never seen the two of them.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Today at 12.57 pm... *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Today taken at 4.17 pm.. *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Taken today at 7.56 am. *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*For your delight we have 2 pictures today. Taken at 9'15 am.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Taken today at 7.48 am..*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

now have i really lost the plot?
the big wheel??

ps, one on ledge right now


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kathryn773 said:


> now have i really lost the plot?
> the big wheel??
> 
> ps, one on ledge right now


*The big wheel went a couple of days ago.*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *The big wheel went a couple of days ago.*


thats great, i thought it was a permanent feature of the skyline


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Taken today at 9.43 am... They zoomed in for this one.*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)




----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

wwish i could print screen. one on ledge, one playing peepo just off it, keep seeing head


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Today at 9 44 am.*


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Something about this thread title makes me think of LOTR 'the eagles are coming!' line!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*A bit late today but worth it.. We have them both. *


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

She, I assume it's she, is tidying the nest & also keeps glancing at the camera. I wonder if she knows she is being watched.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Valanita said:


> She, I assume it's she, is tidying the nest & also keeps glancing at the camera. I wonder if she knows she is being watched.


*Haha i have said that to my hubby many times. I didn't see them at all this morning. But i'm pleased they were both there just now.*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

evening meal arrived


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Not long now for the Florida eagles...young 'uns a whopper...*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Taken this morning at 7.11 am. Nice and sunny out there.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Today at 8.48 am. *


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Meanwhile in Florida...Boy don't they grow?*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

working hard on the nest at the moment in notts


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*You mean they've ordered ANOTHER bag of pebbles?*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

poohdog said:


> *You mean they've ordered ANOTHER bag of pebbles?*


nar, they are very good at
make do and mend


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Taken this morning, still no eggs.But i think we will have the first within the next couple of days.
*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Yeah! We have the firs egg, laid this morning.
*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Sitting tight...*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Yeah! We have the firs egg, laid this morning.
> *


Just spotted it.

Now the excitement and worry start, we really don't want any snow this year.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Get that egg tucked away...and settle down for the night...*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*She looks so proud of her first egg. Taken at 9.10 this morning. *


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*TWO!*


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *She looks so proud of her first egg. Taken at 9.10 this morning. *


Her expression here is almost saying "Look, I know yer peeking....." 

.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Somethings wrong!....One of the eggs has disappeared :confused1:*


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Dunno what happened there but as of 17.45 there's 2 eggs  I suppose she could have laid another today but what happened to the other is anyones guess.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Looks like I may have been wrongbut not alone with my fears,several others thought one had gonetwo eggs one behind the other at an awkward camera angle have now been spotted by several observers.*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*And then there were 3 *


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

is nottingham still at 3 eggs?


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

kathryn773 said:


> is nottingham still at 3 eggs?


Yep, I doubt there will be anymore. Around 30 days to the hatching.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*We now have 4 eggs. *


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

BlackadderUK said:


> Yep, I doubt there will be anymore. Around 30 days to the hatching.


 I'll get me coat.....


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

BlackadderUK said:


> Yep, I doubt there will be anymore. Around 30 days to the hatching.





BlackadderUK said:


> I'll get me coat.....


Thats what happens when you try to guess mother nature.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Has anyone seen the male recently? Seems to be days since I saw both together.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

BlackadderUK said:


> Has anyone seen the male recently? Seems to be days since I saw both together.


*They were both there yesterday morning.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I haven't seen the 2nd bird all day today. He/she, doesn't seem to be visiting as much as in previous years. *


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

It is a little worrying, she can't do it on her own.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

BlackadderUK said:


> It is a little worrying, she can't do it on her own.


*She/he did leave the nest earlier today. But yes it is worrying, and i hope the other bird shows up soon.*


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Can someone tell me how to post a picture from the webcam onto here please.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

One of them are back sitting on the eggs


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Nothing unusual going off..they were both there this afternoon...*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Mr Gizmo said:


> Can someone tell me how to post a picture from the webcam onto here please.


*Of the falcons?...I go full page at their site and take a screenshot...then via photobucket.*


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

They are both there now, she is sitting,he is having a wash and brush up on the ledge


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

dum de dum.... just a cheeky bump :biggrin:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I check on the falcons a few times a day. It's hard to believe we have a long wait ahead for the babies to arrive.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I check most days but only ever see one of them, has anyone seen both together lately?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> I check most days but only ever see one of them, has anyone seen both together lately?


*I haven't seen them both together for a while. But i think that is down to the times i check.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I haven't seen them both together for a while. But i think that is down to the times i check.*


That's what I'm hoping.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*She's been very vocal the past hour...The other half does seem to be missing for long periods.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*It is 6 15 pm and no birds on the nest. One was on there a few mins ago though.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

18.49 one back on the nest.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Number two turned up around 7.15pm and they swapped jobs.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

10.24 both birds there :thumbup:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Small grey bird of prey landed on my fence last week. Had a gingery frot, absolutely gorgeous to see.. Any idea what it was? Googles not being ocetly helpful Its not surprising with our resident field mice!

actually been on rspb. Seems it was a boy sparrow hawk


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lexiedhb said:


> Small grey bird of prey landed on my fence last week. Had a gingery frot, absolutely gorgeous to see.. Any idea what it was? Googles not being ocetly helpful Its not surprising with our resident field mice!
> 
> actually been on rspb. Seems it was a boy sparrow hawk


*Lucky you.. They are beautiful birds.*


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

This is worth a watch while we wait for the hatching...

Superb footage of a Goshawk, watch it's eyes... total concentration on it's target.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

BlackadderUK said:


> This is worth a watch while we wait for the hatching...
> 
> Superb footage of a Goshawk, watch it's eyes... total concentration on it's target.


*How amazing is that! Thanks for sharing.*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Derby Cathedral falcon laid her 4th egg today 
(the same date as the fourth and also last egg in 2014)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

BlackadderUK said:


> This is worth a watch while we wait for the hatching...
> 
> Superb footage of a Goshawk, watch it's eyes... total concentration on it's target.


Thank you, What can I say Wonderful


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2015)

Wau, that was brilliant. Thanks!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*I think this pair have serious problems..there are too many occurences of one of the birds being missing for long periods.When those eggs hatch they will need both parents.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

poohdog said:


> *I think this pair have serious problems..there are too many occurences of one of the birds being missing for long periods.When those eggs hatch they will need both parents.*


*I have to say i think you may be right. The eggs should start hatching within the next few days. I wonder if they will be better once the babies are here. Let's hope so.*


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

They are both there at the moment and both the ospeys at Rutland are at the nest, don't think there are any eggs yet though


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> They are both there at the moment and *both the ospeys at Rutland are at the nest, don't think there are any eggs yet though*


I was watching them earlier this morning, they are still building the nest.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just had a good view of all four eggs while both parents were off somewhere


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Both birds were there and swapped places. No babies as yet, but i think we will have the first one within the next day or two.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Well today is day 33 and still no babies. This year has certainly been more worrying than previous years. Fingers crossed we might see the first one today or tomorrow.*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

i really am shocked how the time has flown by... i wasnt expecting chicks yet.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I think we've just had a hatching :thumbsup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Just taken this, still 4 eggs no babies yet.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ok so i have been reading up on falcons. It seems i have been jumping the gun a bit. I thought incubation started when the first egg was laid. This is wrong.
Incubation starts before that. So first egg was laid on March 14th,last one on the 21st. We have to wait 29-33 days. Now i'm guessing Monday or Tuesday should be when we have the first baby. Fingers crossed.*


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chichester Cathedral falcons have 4 eggs too

Cathedral Peregrines


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Still no babies. Mum and dad have just done a swap over, mum now on the eggs.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*We have our first baby. *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

We now have the 2nd baby. Now i need to try and add a picture.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)




----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

i was just coming on to say i thought i could see egg shell!

WT? has happened to PF? Took me ages to find this and now i see there are reports of 2 babies


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Love the look on the parent birds face, looking at the baby like "where did that come from??"


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Number 3 has hatched I think... some egg shell remains.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Number 3 baby was born earlier this evening.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Still no number 4 baby yet. Mum has been acting strange this morning. She brought about a quarter of a carcass back to the nest, and she is laying on it.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*By the looks of things, i don't think egg number 4 is going to hatch. Both mum and dad have been busy bringing fresh meat, and taking it in turns to sit on the nest.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Great news, baby was born this morning about 6.30 am. It looked like dad brought a dead rat in for dinner. All babies looking well.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*For anyone who is interested, camera one now has a very close up view of the nest. Better to see the babies.*


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.ntu.ac.uk/ecoweb/biodiversity/falcons/index.html

To save any one having to go back to the 1st page, if they haven't got the link in their favs.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

It's feeding time


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Not sure what's going on here but it looks like a dead chick...hopefully not?


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks suspiciously like a dead chick being eaten at the moment


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*All 4 babies alive and well. They are just being fed.*


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Phew!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So far this morning, the babies have had a mixture of pigeon and starling for breakfast.*


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Greedy little buggers


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *So far this morning, the babies have had a mixture of pigeon and starling for breakfast.*


Are they all eating Jan? One seemed to be pushed out a bit yesterday


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rona said:


> Are they all eating Jan? One seemed to be pushed out a bit yesterday


*Yes rona they are all feeding very well. Although it does sometimes look like one or the other isn't getting much. I find it absolutely marvellous watch how gentle mum is when she is feeding them. Not sure if you know this, but mum is the one with the longest beak. *


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Yes rona they are all feeding very well. Although it does sometimes look like one or the other isn't getting much. I find it absolutely marvellous watch how gentle mum is when she is feeding them. Not sure if you know this, but mum is the one with the longest beak. *


Thanks for that info,I had noticed one had a slightly longer tip to its beak but wasn't sure which one


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

buffie said:


> Thanks for that info,I had noticed one had a slightly longer tip to its beak but wasn't sure which one


*Also mum is bigger than dad.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Well it's feeding time again, and mum has just come back with a fresh pigeon. Watching her pluck the bird is amazing.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They were having breakfast at 5.25 this morning, to much blood that early.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Just watched them having "supper"... it's amazing how gentle the adults are when feeding them & how they make sure each chick gets a share.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Both mum & dad doing their bit...


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

great shot!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I wish i could do screen shots but for some reason my pc won't do them. As i type, both mum and dad are feeding the babies. Mum has brought back a fresh pigeon. ( 2nd one today). But i can't see what dad has got.*


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *I wish i could do screen shots but for some reason my pc won't do them.*


It's pretty easy, I could pm (or whatever it is now) how I do it?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

BlackadderUK said:


> It's pretty easy, I could pm (or whatever it is now) how I do it?


*I have tried all the ways i know, but please pm me if you wish, i will give it a go. *


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

BlackadderUK said:


> It's pretty easy, I could pm (or whatever it is now) how I do it?


Could you not just post the "how to" on this thread as I would be interested.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr Gizmo said:


> Could you not just post the "how to" on this thread as I would be interested.


*I have searched the net and tried everything. But i think there must be something wrong with my pc.. Well it is old. lol *


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Mr Gizmo said:


> Could you not just post the "how to" on this thread as I would be interested.


Yes I can, I just didn't want to clog up the thread... give me a few mins.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Ok, first thing..this is for Windows only, I'm using Win 7. I don't have a clue about non microsoft operating systems.

You'll need Microsoft Paint (start>all programs>accessories) or another photo editing software if for some reason you don't have paint.
You'll also need a photo hosting site account, lot's of free ones... I use photobucket.com but there are others such as tinypic.com

Open the falcon cam you want & switch to full screen, press shift & printscreen together to capture the image you want.
Open Paint (or whatever) & press ctrl + V (or right mouse click>paste), you should have the image on screen.
You now need to save this as a jpeg (jpg) to somewhere you can remember, in Paint choose save as > jpeg >location
Open your photo host & upload your pic (how varies but it's very easy)
Once uploaded choose the pic & you will be given a link that looks like {url=http://blahblahblah{url} but with [] brackets
Copy this & post in your message


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Not the most inspiring capture but was done as an example using the method I just described... took 2 minutes :Happy


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Breakfast been served at 5.37


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> Breakfast been served at 5.37


*I'm watching them too. Looks like dad has brought home a starling.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

BlackadderUK said:


> Ok, first thing..this is for Windows only, I'm using Win 7. I don't have a clue about non microsoft operating systems.
> 
> You'll need Microsoft Paint (start>all programs>accessories) or another photo editing software if for some reason you don't have paint.
> You'll also need a photo hosting site account, lot's of free ones... I use photobucket.com but there are others such as tinypic.com
> ...


I have tried all of the above, but it still doesn't work.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Pigeon...again.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I have just been watching them. I can't believe how big some of those pieces of meat are. lol :Greedy*


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

C'mon mum, Pigeons getting boring now.....


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Just the chicks in the nest at the mo & one is actually flapping it's little wings


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Feeding time now... Mum has been grumpy this morning. *
**


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

They're getting bigger, quickly....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh what a morning, these poor birds are wet through.Picture hazy due to the rain.*
**


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Just thought i'd mention, the chicks are now taking food from mum, instead of mum having to pop it in their mouths. They are getting to a nice size.*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

chicks on their own in the sunshine


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kathryn773 said:


> chicks on their own in the sunshine


*I think mum has gone to get breakfast.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*All lined up for their breakfast.. lol *

*







*


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *All lined up for their breakfast.. lol *
> 
> *
> View attachment 229719
> *


Great pic Janice ,so good to see them looking healthy.
I just had a look on the web cam and it looked like a war zone  relieved to see they are all okay


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

They look like squaddies lining up for inspection by their commanding officer


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

have you SEEN the SIZE of them
(just had a quick peek, mum dad and babies on show)


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

At present she or he is trying to brood the chicks, but they are so big now they don't fit. It's hilarious watching.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

4 seriously large babies now...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*What a mess mum has made in the nest. I think it's time she had a spring clean.*
*







*


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Super screen shot, Janice


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Valanita said:


> Super screen shot, Janice


*Thank you. I can only do screen shots now because another member showed me how to. Thanks to Blackadder.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Just going to try these wings out.... lol *
*







*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Watching the babies is getting very interesting. This little one has decided to take a look around, and try his/her wings out.*
*







*


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *Thank you. I can only do screen shots now because another member showed me how to. Thanks to Blackadder.*


Any time JANICE


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Not the best at cleaning are they... enough feathers to fill my duvet.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Starting to lose their "baby" looks now....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Today is the first time i have seen mum leave the babies to feed themselves. Between the babies there is a dead pigeon they are trying to feed from.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just been watching them,two seemed a bit confused at first but soon got the hang of it


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

buffie said:


> Just been watching them,two seemed a bit confused at first but soon got the hang of it


*They are certainly finding their " feet". I keep wondering who will be the first to hop up onto the ledge.*


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *They are certainly finding their " feet". I keep wondering who will be the first to hop up onto the ledge.*


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

They seen to have got so big so quickly, must be a lot of pigeons about for then to tuck into.and the parents are good hunters.
Wonder how many pigeon chicks are now part of a one parent family, would they survive with only one parent ?


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Today they are tucking into a gull.*
*







*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I know most of you that follow the birds know this, but i thought i should point this out for those that don't.*
*When watching the birds feed, be aware that you may see things you'd rather not.*
*Like this morning, as usual i was watching the babies feed. Only to find out, the pigeon they were feeding on, was NOT dead. I found it upsetting, although i know it is nature. So sad though.*


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I know most of you that follow the birds know this, but i thought i should point this out for those that don't.*
> *When watching the birds feed, be aware that you may see things you'd rather not.*
> *Like this morning, as usual i was watching the babies feed. Only to find out, the pigeon they were feeding on, was NOT dead. I found it upsetting, although i know it is nature. So sad though.*


Sadly, the ying & yang of nature.  We like watching them feed but we'd prefer it if they ate flowers & grass because seeing other animals having to die is not nice.

I suppose mum has to bring them 'live' food so they learn how to kill themselves. Nature is very beautiful, very clever and very cruel.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Feathers are coming through nicely.*
*







*


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice pic J
They've done well to rear all 4.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

BlackadderUK said:


> Nice pic J
> They've done well to rear all 4.


*It's been a privilege to watch them from birth.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Feeding time this morning.*
*







*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They are growing up so fast, and all four doing so well.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

They are at risk this week, We are due a lot of rain and they haven't waterproof feather yet


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh no! This little one is outside of the nest! *
*







*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Panic over, he/she is back in the nest. phewwww! *
*







*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

was it last year, or the year before, they decided to vacate the nest and stayed next to the camera pole?
we didnt see much of them then, camera one couldnt point down far enough and camera two was focused on next box!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kathryn773 said:


> was it last year, or the year before, they decided to vacate the nest and stayed next to the camera pole?
> we didnt see much of them then, camera one couldnt point down far enough and camera two was focused on next box!


*I must have missed that. I usually get fed up with watching them once they are born, but this year has been amazing. There are 2 in particular that make me laugh. The one that got out earlier and another one. Both are/seem more daring than the others.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*This is the 2nd one today to go outside of the nest. Fingers crossed, he/she will get back in.*
*







*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*It is back in the nest.
*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Today the chicks were removed to have t







heir rings fitted.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ok today the chicks have been ringed. They sex the chicks by weight, so there are 1 male, 2 females and 1 unsure.*


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Have just looked at these having not looked for a couple of days and only 2 babies are there?? Surely they're not flying yet are they? How did they get so big so quick?


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

wind1 said:


> Have just looked at these having not looked for a couple of days and only 2 babies are there?? Surely they're not flying yet are they? How did they get so big so quick?


Don't worry there is four of them,they just go for a little walk about now and again.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Where are the others?*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*No chicks in the nest. *


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

all there now, with a grown up near


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

They have all gone walk-about, not a chick to be seen


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> They have all gone walk-about, not a chick to be seen


*3 on the ledge being fed. One in the nest.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*All 4... i hope this picture comes out ok.*


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

That nest must be really manky, no wonder they have left it for now. I hope they don't fall off that ledge though.
Many thanks, Janice for all the screen shots.
And to Blackadder for his & showing Janice how to do them.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Little devils keep going awol don't they


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Can't believe how quickly they've gone from white fluff balls to looking like the final product


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*The chicks spend less and less time in the nest now. It's interesting to see how they have picked up some of the things the parents do. Not long now and they will be venturing away from the nest.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*What a mess. Mum with 2 of the youngsters.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> View attachment 232383
> 
> 
> *What a mess. Mum with 2 of the youngsters.*


*I posted this picture on FB. Gosh what a response. Seems that some that like to keep pigeons in captivity don't like what they see. Oh well, mother nature prevails.*


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

There are many racing pigeon owners who now believe that Peregrines are over protected, there are too many & that it's time for a cull...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

BlackadderUK said:


> There are many racing pigeon owners who now believe that Peregrines are over protected, there are too many & that it's time for a cull...


*I will fight for the peregrines over racing pigeons any day.*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

its very evident by some comments on the nottinghamshire wildlife trust facebook (that is suggested to follow for updates) there are those who really do not support the falcon work


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I will fight for the peregrines over racing pigeons any day.*


And me, Falcons kill for food, we racing pigeons for money, (Oh the greed of mankind)


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

The racing pigeons cant be that fast if they are getting caught.
They need to train a bit more.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

To be fair there isn't much that can catch a Pigeon in a straight race.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I posted this picture on FB. Gosh what a response. Seems that some that like to keep pigeons in captivity don't like what they see. Oh well, mother nature prevails.*


Yep there's 60,000 of them compared to just 3000 gamekeepers. I wonder who is the most risk to birds of prey?



Happy Paws said:


> And me, Falcons kill for food, we racing pigeons for money, (Oh the greed of mankind)


20,000 of the above do not race them. They keep them either to show or just as pets.........a bit like keeping dogs eh?


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

My guess is that most of the pigeons the Peregrines at Nottingham catch are moggys, rats with wings as my OH calls them. Racing pigeons should be smarter than that.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Although i haven't posted much on this subject, i watch the falcons every day( for far too long).lol. But today has been both funny and interesting. Watching the babies still fascinates both myself and hubby. Watching them run along the ledge and testing out their wings is so comical. I for one, will be lost when they have flown. But they are all coping very well for now.*


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

It would seem the babies have left "home". I just watched a parent land with a kill, stayed for a minute or two then left with no sign of the chicks.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

_*It was reported by someone overlooking the building earlier tonight that all 6 were to be seen on various ledges around the building.*_


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

not looked at the falcons for a few days, just as it loaded up a bird flew in with prey, there was an almighty noise, another flew in, grabbed lunch and took it to nest. the other bird flew off! the second bird is tucking into lunch.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kathryn773 said:


> not looked at the falcons for a few days, just as it loaded up a bird flew in with prey, there was an almighty noise, another flew in, grabbed lunch and took it to nest. the other bird flew off! the second bird is tucking into lunch.


*haha I'm watching too... Nice to see they are still about. *


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Just looked and one of them is back in the nest. 
Is this normal ?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr Gizmo said:


> Just looked and one of them is back in the nest.
> Is this normal ?


*I don't know if this is normal.. But i took a screen shot this morning of this one at 7'15 am.*
*







*


----------

